# DL walleye boat electronics



## Savage260

I plan on ordering a 2013 Stratos 386 XF this winter, but since this will be my first serious fishing boat I am wondering which way to go with electronics. The boat will have a Minn Kota Terrova i Pilot 80lb troller, so I was leaning toward Humminbird gear. Any thoughts or opinions on Lowrance over Humminbird or vice versa? Also what models? I don't need any thing bigger than an 8 inch screen for the pilot's seat and 7" up front. Thanks in advance for any and all info!


----------



## zogman

Congrats........... Look like a great boat. My electronics are 5 years old. I want to update next summer but not sure which one.
What motor are you getting???


----------



## ruger1

Go with HBirds. Get the biggest screen you can afford. If you can swing the 1198c SI for the helm and the 958c for the bow you will not regret it. I am still seeing/hearing Lowrance customer service horror stories. I have been running birds for 4 years now. Awesome technology.

You get more bang for your buck with HBirds as well.

Did you get the new I-pilot Link for the Terrova?
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A ... FI5lcB&s=1


----------



## Savage260

Zog, they seem like a good boat. I am getting a 150 Yamaha on the back. Had a 115 on my old boat, and won't get any thing other than the Yamaha. It was flawless for 7 years of sitting outside every day.

Ruger1, my next door neighbors both to the N and S run Lowrance, and neither have told me about any problems, but they thought the new HBs might be the way to go. Also talked to another guy in my neighborhood last night with a HB with DI and he said it is awesome when it works, but he is having a lot of trouble with his internal antenna for the GPS dropping service. He has been on the phone with HB a ton in the last few months. He might have to send it in to get a new one. NOT GOOD!!! As far as putting a TV in my boat, no, I really don't need any thing more than an 8" screen in either position. And I really don't need side scan either for the extra money. I am not a tourny fisher, just a guy with a son who is about ready to start fishing. I am not sure about the link you posted, I am sure what ever it is, it is going to be in/on my trolling motor.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## KurtR

After fishing with the down scan it is a must have if fishing any trees or structure you wont be disapointed. I fished with a freind that has the hds10 and then 8 in front and i can say amazing. For a lower price unit i have the elite 5 on my boat and have been nothing but pleased with it. all lowrance units but i would not shy away from hb either. best i can say just like nice glass a guy has to try them out and see what he likes. I am sure some one in devils can show you some of both


----------



## Savage260

Kurt, no there is no shortage of people around here I could ask to take me out on the water to look at their electronics, but it is very difficult to get the time to mesh schedules to get the time to go out. It seems most of the people I know well have the Lowrance systems. Not sure if that should mean some thing to me, or not.

ruger1, I am assuming the Terrova with i-pilot will have the i pilot link.......I hope? I am still leaning to the HB setup, so I guess I will find out.


----------



## drjongy

If you're getting a 2013 you should get the iPilot Link system, in which case you have to go Humminbird.


----------



## Savage260

Ok, is the Terrova with i-pilot different than having i pilot link???


----------



## drjongy

Yeah, iPilot Link is coming out this fall. It will follow a contour line (or a certain amount of feet off the contour), but you need a Humminbird and a Lakemaster iPilot Link map chip to use it. Otherwise they are still going to make the traditional iPilot. The iPilot Link is a few hundred dollars more compared to regular iPilot.


----------



## ruger1

Sorry, been away. Yes DrJongy summed it up. Your Terrova will have I-pilot. I-Pilot Link will be an additional accessory.

And exceptionally awesome accessory.

As far as side scan. It is not just for us tourney fisherman. I know many non-tourney guys who have, use and swear by side scan. To be honest if they made a 15" screen, that is what I would have in the boat. You can never have enough high resolution screen.


----------



## ruger1

Savage260 said:


> Ok, is the Terrova with i-pilot different than having i pilot link???


Yes


----------



## Savage260

Excellent, thanks guys! I am pretty sure I will be getting the i-pilot link. Talked to one of my neighbors that does a good bit of tourny fishing here in DL, and he said my idea for a set up will be great. I just have to get a great price too!


----------



## duckp

Both companies have plenty of horror stories.Lowrance sucked for a few years but now have their act together.Their new HDs are awesome.The proprietary battle over GPS/Lake maps etc is unfortunate and is costing consumers millions xtra annually.Too bad there aren't other really good choices out there so consumers could tell both companies to shove it. :beer: 
Hopefully what I hear about Garmin is true and L and H will lose big time.


----------



## catchineyez

Hard to beat the HDS. I ran bird's for 2 years and nothing more frustrating than the slow zooming on the gps when you have a chip in. The HDS is flat out a lot nicer to look at also.


----------

